# The Groundhog Says 6 More Weeks Of Winter



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I was unaware the winter had started. 60 degrees here:crying:


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I think the groundhog was drinking. Otherwise he would have know winter hasn't even started yet.....


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

They say if he sees his shadow it is 6 more weeks of winter. If he doesn't see his shadow its a month and half more of winter...


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good news for you flaw, you should be able to get some more $15K pushes in.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1437803 said:


> They say if he sees his shadow it is 6 more weeks of winter. If he doesn't see his shadow its a month and half more of winter...


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: good one!


----------



## MtnClimber (Jan 4, 2012)

What winter???


----------



## mikes-plow (Feb 26, 2011)

did they say 6 MORE(???) weeks of winter??? i didn't realize winter had started!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Last year the rat said early spring and it snowed till April


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

if Bill Murray was there, maybe we'd have snow!


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

I couldn't resist


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

highlander316;1438484 said:


> if Bill Murray was there, maybe we'd have snow!


spoke too soon


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Oshkosh;1438684 said:


> I couldn't resist


But, I did stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

Oshkosh;1438684 said:


> I couldn't resist


But, I did stay at the Holiday Inn Express last night. Stole this saying. lol


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

I think that rodent was a MCRD Paris Island graduate. he was heard shouting, "I'm Up! They See Me! I'm Down!"


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

USMCMP5811;1442007 said:


> I think that rodent was a MCRD Paris Island graduate. he was heard shouting, "I'm Up! They See Me! I'm Down!"


Only the FEW can appreciate that statement.


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

brianbrich1;1442044 said:


> Only the FEW can appreciate that statement.


OooooohRah! :salute:


----------

